

Am I the only one that thinks Color is #winning? - humj

Alright, Color's gotten a lot of backlash since launch for a terrible first experience, bad UX, being overfunded, not rolling out correctly, among many other things. Now am i the only one that thinks they're absolutely winning? And I mean winning in the Charlie Sheen sense.<p>Imagine the other alternative. An allstar team raises a crap-ton of money. They launch a 1.0. and do everything right. We check it out and everything looks ok. Everything is as expected and we go back to our business. At the end of the day, they still have an all-star team, a ton of money and not all that much more.<p>What do they have now? Now they have a story. A ton of money and <i>gasp</i> a train wreck. They got something we didn't expect and we can't look away. Theyve created a stir with a terrible product. Now, they still have an all-start team, ton of money, and also, they have our attention. Question is now if they'll pull something out of their back pockets before we forget about it.
======
retroafroman
Interesting thought. This whole time I keep thinking that had they only raised
a couple million or less, no one would have paid attention. The sheer size of
the funding has made us all look at it and scratch our heads. Even if we think
it is overvalued or another dumb social media startup, we've all looked at it
and given it some thought, which is hard to buy.

